# Jacks and Coyotes



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Ive been meaning to do a bit of yote and jack hunting in the Promontory Point area. Are there areas still accessible to the public or is it all private now. Ive heard its a bit of both. Oh and anyone know of possible chukar or huns being in that area at all.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

The Gazeteer shows some very small BLM and state trust lands but I have been to Brigham 4 times studying the plat maps and as near as I can tell those public lands are landlocked and inaccessible to the public without first obtaining permission to cross private and the landowners are very tightfisted outthere.


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah I have ran across lots of that "landlocked" areas around the northern part of Utah also. Its very annoying, I still cant believe that is legal here in this state. What about south of the Salt Lake around the I-80 just a few miles past the small towns of Burmester and Grantsville. Or should I drive further south towards Tooele. Too many big towns in this part of the state :evil:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

West of Grantsville the map is showing large tracts of BLM,NF,and state lands same with the north side of the interstate.I don't know anything about the area maybe somebodyelse can help you out a little more with accessibilty.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

West of Grantsville there is a lot of BLM land and very many jackrabbits and coyotes. 

Happy Hunting.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I took a couple of hours one day and drove all around the Promontory area looking for access points. I couldn't find any.


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Well that's good enough for me then Trooper. I think ill head down that area. I'm assuming it was near some of those places you were talking about in an earlier post.


----------

